# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مخطوطة منظومة فى الألف المحذوفة من القرءان

## هانى الدمياطى

تفضل من هنا

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/18861092/9b5094a5/sharing.html?rnd=42

                                         نفع الله بكم

----------

